# H. grandis one side gimpy



## Snipes (Feb 15, 2007)

One H. grandis molted and one side is not right. The right side's legs and arms are twisted and not fully functional. I have fed it, but I have to kill the cricket and let it taste the insides. Its jar gives it enough room to molt and the others have had no trouble. I cant figure out how one side got messed up. Maybe it fell?


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 15, 2007)

That doesn't look too good. It'll probably get fixed next time it molts. How tall is its container?


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2007)

I've said this before but sometimes it just happens regardless of what you do. If thats the lid to the container you're using that mantis might not be able to get a good grip on that lid.


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 15, 2007)

I agree with you Rick.

You might want to put a piece of papertowel and scew it on with the lid...that would give it pleanty of space to grip.

AB


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2007)

> I agree with you Rick. You might want to put a piece of papertowel and scew it on with the lid...that would give it pleanty of space to grip.
> 
> AB


That would work or maybe some mesh. Don't want to block out airflow.


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 15, 2007)

That's true.  

AB


----------



## ibanez_freak (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey,

Same thing happened to me, same species, had great grip but I think I had forgotten to spray it once or something. Anyways, after simply feeding it the wayyou are by putting cricket inside to the mouth it moulted, a couple times unsuccessful but was perfect by sub-adult hood.

Cameron.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 20, 2007)

Something similar happened to mine, except it was the two hind legs. It still had the two legs in the old skin and then it fell, which twisted the legs. Poor thing.


----------

